# 1 or 2 chihuahuas???



## s11ntl (Sep 10, 2008)

I wonder if you could help my self and my wife are looking at buying a Chihuahua. We both work. I work from home most of the time and my wife works 9 to 5. But we are not sure if we should buy 1 or 2 Chi’s because if I do have to go out to work for the day. I don’t want the dog to be on its own, and at least if we buy 2 they will keep each other company. 

We have never had dogs before so wasn’t sure if 2 dogs would be too much to start off with. Also if we did buy 2 would it be best to get 2 brothers?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,
I'd suggest you buy or adopt one Chihuahua at a time and get the dog used to you and your routine.
Avoid two puppies from the same litter as not only will training be more difficult, but they will bond more closely with each other than you and your wife.

Do you especially want two males? If not, I'd suggest one of either gender, obviously neutered. I'd ensure I'd trained, neutered and settled one Chi, before contemplating another 
You might even decide one Chihuahua is all you want....some people do 

Hope this helps, not everyone will agree with me I'm sure, but it's based on my personal and general experience in dog rescue!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, and welcome! I agree with Rosiesmum. Never having a dog before, I'm afraid you would be very overwhelmed with 2 chi puppies!


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

s11ntl said:


> I wonder if you could help my self and my wife are looking at buying a Chihuahua. We both work. I work from home most of the time and my wife works 9 to 5. But we are not sure if we should buy 1 or 2 Chi’s because if I do have to go out to work for the day. I don’t want the dog to be on its own, and at least if we buy 2 they will keep each other company.
> 
> We have never had dogs before so wasn’t sure if 2 dogs would be too much to start off with. Also if we did buy 2 would it be best to get 2 brothers?


I have to agree with Rosiesmum. A puppy and a Chi puppy at that is a HUGE change in lifestyle that requires a lot of work, effort, time, patience, money (vaccinations, vet checks, parasite prevention, toys, training, neutering/spaying, food, bed .....) did I mention patience?? .... etc, etc, etc.

Many first time dog parents make the mistake of taking on two pups at once thinking it is better for the pups but really - they are getting 50% of the attention, 50% of the training, 50% of everything that they would normally get from being the sole puppy.

It is best to start off with one puppy. Get that puppy settled, fully vaccinated, house trained, neutered/spayed and then seek out a suitable companion IF you decide you are ready, capable etc.

Perhaps you might want to consider rescuing a Chihuahua that is in need of a home. There are lots of older Chihuahuas out there that are house trained, neutered/spayed etc but are in need of a home. 

If you are dead set on getting "a set" - there are even some pair bonded Chihuahuas that are looking for homes .... which would give you the peace of mind of them having company without all the hassles of puppy mayhem.

That being said, rescues can come with their own set of issues.

You just need to really assess what you are looking for in a dog first and then make a decision


----------



## s11ntl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for your replies much appreciated. Now I need to find a chi . Does anybody know any breeders in middlesex/North London area?


----------



## karendgal (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,
I'm sorry but I have to disagree with the previous posts. My husband and I have two female chi's from the same litter and I couldn't imagine not having either one of them in our lives. They are bonded to each other but they are equally bonded to us as well. Dogs are pack animals and they are very bonded to us... we are their pack leaders.

Dixie and Honey keep each other company and play with one another. When we're busy they entertain each other too which actually makes it easier on us. Training has been easier because they both want to please us and when one does good the other one wants to do good too.

The only negative aspect I can see from having the two girls is a little jealousy once in awhile but it's not bad.

So if I had to do it all over again I would still get the two girls from the same litter.

Just my opinion...
Karen


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

s11ntl said:


> Thank you for your replies much appreciated. Now I need to find a chi . Does anybody know any breeders in middlesex/North London area?


I know one in middlesex, have pm'd you!


----------

